# Journey of a Syphon Virgin



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

As mentioned in a previous thread I obtained a "free" Syphon Kit and decided to give it a go!

So in this thread I am going to document my journey step by step.

It'll probably be a long slow journey as I am only likely to make one or two attempts each weekend but I am going to try to be fairly methodical and actually record what I am doing so I can refer back over time.

In the long run this might provide some useful data to someone else as well 

I am starting from the very basic instructions included in the kit but will welcome advice and input (and I may even take some of it).

Step 1:

Unwrap the kit and give it all a clean. - Check

Purchase some Meths. - Check

Coffee - Check (Coffee Compass LSOL)

Grinder - Check

Kettle & Water - Check

Read instructions.

Right off I go: Put kettle on to boil

Updates to follow:


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I want one, I will watch this one interest.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looking forward to the rest of the journey - I hope you are enjoying it so far. I didn't ever try the meths burner - so I will be interested in how you get on with that.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Fit filter into top cone

Fill meths burner (after dipping my wick ;-) )

Weigh 20g coffee

Grind at coarsest setting (Cheapo Dualit burr grinder)

Pop ground coffee into top cone and place in stand

Kettle boils

Water straight from boil into bottom flask - up to "5 Cup" mark by eye (Note possibly weigh this in future)

Light meths burner under Flask

Lightly press top cone into top of flask and.....

Sit back and watch....

a) Bottom of grinds get slightly wet very quickly

b) Water slowly starts filling up flask

c) Small amount of bloom/froth in flask

d) Small stir of water in flask

e) more water moves up

f) "Suddenly" water moves to top flask pretty quickly.

g) Small amount of water remains in bottom flask - bubbling

h) Large amount of bloom/froth in top cone (looks a little dirty/scummy on surface)

i) Water in top cone definitely circulating/agitating

Start timing.......... 1 minute

Top cone water continues to circulate/agitate (Still large bloom/foam - surface doesn't seem to be agitated - only water)

@ 1 minute - remove burner and pop on top....

Fairly quickly coffee comes back down from top cone into Flask.....

Top flask just grounds and (still scummy) froth...

Pop top cone off and pop on to stand...

Pour mug full of coffee (mug pre-warmed from kettle)

===========

Coffee looks very clear but very pale (paler than from V60)

Sip - NO! Too hot! Nothing but too hot

Decide to do quick clean up....

Rinse out grinds from top cone....

Pop out filter and rinse under cold tap...

Pour away remnants from flask and rinse flask (say 1/4-1/3 of a mug "over")

Put stuff to drain...

=========

Back to coffee

a) Very "weak" - but still too hot....

Keep sipping as it cools....

OK now getting cooler... can take "proper" large sips...

b) Still "weak".... background sweetness...

Some (indeterminate) pleasant flavours... but not a lot....

This seriously needs to be "stronger".......

Visually:

a) Crystal clear - no grinds/fines or anything in cup - Looks "nice"

b) Pale ("Strength")

Aroma:

a) Pleasant but (far too) subtle

Taste:

a) Pleasant but weak

b) Nice and clean in the mouth

c) "Juicy" mouth feeling (a bit different from same coffee via v60 which is more "dry")

Notes for next time:

a) Let it cool before drinking..... Possibly need thermometer

b) How to make it stronger?

i) Bigger dose

ii) Grind smaller

iii) Brew longer

iv) Combinations of i-iii

All in all happy with first attempt.....

Any recommendations on best method to make it stronger? (other than try them all  )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you bench marking the strength against other brew types then? Would you say its weak compared to say...the v60 you make for example


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Use more coffee or less water .....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Weigh the water into the bottom flask.

Strength should be pretty much equivalent to V60, but you can dose up by 10% too (probably advisable for a 1min brew).

20g of coffee for "5 cups", even typical 100-125ml cups is 4g per cup (weak), look for more like 7-9g per cup, or 65-70g/l.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you bench marking the strength against other brew types then? Would you say its weak compared to say...the v60 you make for example


Yep as mentioned it was certainly weaker than V60 with same coffee dose (400 ml in v60 flask)

and weaker than any other "brews" I've done

- "cheapo filter cone" (20g - Mug full in mug)....

- "cheapo filter cone" (Scoop & 1/2 - Mug full in mug)....

- Aeropress (Scoop & 1/2 - Full Aeroproess)....

I started with "coarsest" as basic instructions aren't very specific.....

I am (for once) just trying to be methodical...... so next time - a bit finer grind


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As Mark says you need to weigh the water at the 5 cup mark to get an idea of what your brew ratio is


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Weigh the water into the bottom flask.
> 
> Strength should be pretty much equivalent to V60, but you can dose up by 10% too (probably advisable for a 1min brew).
> 
> 20g of coffee for "5 cups", even typical 100-125ml cups is 4g per cup (weak), look for more like 7-9g per cup, or 65-70g/l.


The basic instructions said - 45 seconds to 1 min!!! Looking at it bubbling away @45 sec I went for the full minute.......

I have no idea what "they" think a cup is.... it's just that the size is a 5 cup and the level I filled up to was "5 Cup".... without measuring I'd say similar to the 400ml marked on my V60 flask (well over a decent mug full... allowing a top up (if it's nice).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drewster said:


> The basic instructions said - 45 seconds to 1 min!!! Looking at it bubbling away @45 sec I went for the full minute.......
> 
> I have no idea what "they" think a cup is.... it's just that the size is a 5 cup and the level I filled up to was "5 Cup".... without measuring I'd say similar to the 400ml marked on my V60 flask (well over a decent mug full... allowing a top up (if it's nice).


Just measure it once , then you can adjust the coffee dose to fit a ratio that will suit your strength preference


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Drewster said:


> The basic instructions said - 45 seconds to 1 min!!! Looking at it bubbling away @45 sec I went for the full minute.......
> 
> I have no idea what "they" think a cup is.... it's just that the size is a 5 cup and the level I filled up to was "5 Cup".... without measuring I'd say similar to the 400ml marked on my V60 flask (well over a decent mug full... allowing a top up (if it's nice).


Well if you are brewing with 400ml then that's still only 50g/l...still on the weak side unless you steep longer...even then maybe off the beaten track a bit preference-wise. The coarser your grind the longer you need to steep, 1 min isn't a maximum, will work with a medium to medium fine grind.

Cup sizes are vague at the best of times, can typically be 100ml to 125ml finished coffee in Japan, ~150ml for Chemex...add to that, your cups probably don't compare to either, it's safer to go by grams.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Right chaps....

5 cups in the syphon is - 530g

So certainly thats a culprit! more than 25% more liquid is gonna have an impact!

V60 I do normally grind quite a lot finer and I have dosed higher as well.... I am not that experienced with brews - hence trying to be more methodical with this (which may well provide a benchmark to improve my other brews)...

All good so far:

1 brew = drinkable but weak

Weak - easily explained (too low dose, (&) too coarse grind (&) possibly too quick brew)

Thanks - Onwards and upwards.....


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Good updates, Drewster. Have I understood this correctly, though, you are putting coffee in before the water comes into the upper bowl? Try the systemic kid's approach (as so ably demonstrated at the Rave day:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22892-Syphon-Coffee


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Good updates, Drewster. Have I understood this correctly, though, you are putting coffee in before the water comes into the upper bowl? Try the systemic kid's approach (as so ably demonstrated at the Rave day:
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22892-Syphon-Coffee


Yep Phil - grounds in dry as per included instructions.

Next steps upping the dose...

Then finer grind... or longer brew maybe...

Then I'll try other variations...


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Glad you're having a good go at it Drewster.

I find that the 5 cup mark is 600g of water, and I use 35g of coffee.

Works for me.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Jedi oh said:


> Glad you're having a good go at it Drewster.
> 
> I find that the 5 cup mark is 600g of water, and I use 35g of coffee.
> 
> ...


I might only get a couple of chances on Sunday as I am off to the Smoke tomorrow.


----------



## jim3rg (Apr 17, 2015)

I am watching this with interest as I am looking for a multi cup system, its between the Chemex, Sowden and finally I have been looking at the Syphon. Whats the cleanup like on these?

Jim


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you use paper filters (not supplied) - dump the grinds, rinse out both vessels and that's it. Bit more work than Chemex and Sowden but the effort's worth it.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

2nd attempt (I missed out last week due to being in London and busy)

This one needs to be stronger....

Weigh 30g coffee

Grind at medium setting (Cheapo Dualit burr grinder)

OK I know that is changing two variables.... OK OK I know I said I'd be methodical.....

Same routine....

Start timing once all water in top flask.......... 2 minute

OK OK I know that's 3 variables changed... but last time was sooooo weak.....

Anyway

===========

Coffee looks very clear and much much darker (Possibly darker than V60)

I know the next bit

Sip - NO! Far far too hot to drink....

This method really, really needs some standing/cooling time before drinking...

So quick clean up....

=========

Back to coffee

a) Much better - but still too hot....

b) Decide to post this update as I sip/it cools...

Visually:

a) Crystal clear - no grinds/fines or anything in cup - Looks "nice"

b) Dark and deep looking

Aroma:

a) Not much...

Taste:

a) I'll update later as it cools...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Syphon final brew temp is in the high 80s. If you want to cool it down quickly, decant into a cold jug.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> 2nd attempt (I missed out last week due to being in London and busy)
> 
> This one needs to be stronger....
> 
> ...


2 mins might be a tad quick but depends on the taste. If it tastes a bit thin, tighten the grind a bit to lengthen brew time to around two and a half minutes with start time being when you add the grinds to the water in the top vessel.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting point on coffee being too hot. I no longer preheat any vessel for brewed or espresso and it does make a difference. The first sip always makes the biggest impression and often if too hot is not a true reflection of the extraction. Something to ponder.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks TSK - Now I have a fairly nice bench mark I will tweak about this point and decanting to cool makes sense.

(My first brew was so weak as to not be worth considering a bench mark).

The timing thing is more problematic - as the method I am using is placing the grinds into the top vessel "dry" (so the grinds get wet bit by bit as the water moves up). This logically means the brew time is longer (as some brewing starts as soon as some water gets there) and less "exact" for timing (presumably why you use a method adding the grinds to the water in one hit).

As mentioned now I have a benchmark I can tweak round it - So next time I might stick to todays parameters but take your method and add the grinds once all the water is there......

Back to the tasting notes:

Much (much) better than last week...

Very little aroma (Old beans?).

Very clean in the mouth.

Good "strong" taste... proper coffee 

Still fairly nice "mouth wateriness"...

Very pleasant.

Now the bad news...

Ignoring changing 3 parameters in one go (I *had* to do something!!)

I have just used my last dose of this coffee!!! :-O :-O

Which means that I am going to have to change coffee next time!!!

(I really should think this kind of thing through :shamefaced

Anyway enjoying the experiment.... See my Piccino thread for more woes :-(


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Well my Piccino is working nicely again and producing decent flat whites.

I only have DSOL beans at the moment. I tried them as a V60 and... well lets just say they are not for me (They won't be my first choice for espresso but they are drinkable).

So I haven't tried another syphon - I'll get back to it when I get some lighter beans (or if the next DSOL make a drinkable v60 - then I will try a syphon)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I must say,I really enjoy my syphon. Iodination the whole like black coffee but the finished product is so bright and tasty thatI actually look forward to using.I have stuck with the traditional meths burner. Am I missing anything by not switching to butane?


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I've never used the meths burner (use butane one) so I'm probably not the best person to give advice, but with the butane burner you can regulate the heat, giving you more control. You don't get this level of control with the meths burner, at least not with the one that cme with my syphon maker.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I must say,I really enjoy my syphon. Iodination the whole like black coffee but the finished product is so bright and tasty thatI actually look forward to using.I have stuck with the traditional meths burner. Am I missing anything by not switching to butane?


With the syphon, the temp can run away and cook the grinds. Butane burner allows you to back off the heat once the water has travelled into to top vessel and keep it in the range you want to be 90-93c. You need a temp probe to check temp too.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

OK time for another go.....

Rave Nicaraguan has been tasting nice as espresso/flat white, and pretty decent as v60 so gotta be worth a try in syphon.

Learning from previous couple of attempts.

30g coffee "medium" grind - into top flask

500g water - into bottom flask from boiling kettle

(So that's near the 60g per litre)

Whack top cone into filled flask

Pop meths burner on underneath...

Let it roll.......

Water starts moving up and roiling about.

Thick gunky muck on top of coffee, this is the most unpleasant part of this method - dirty scum = not nice.

Once all water through leave to bubble for 1:30 (Longer than previously)

Off with the burner and let it drain back.

Pour flask straight into my v60 jug (un heated)

Quick rinse of syphon kit - horrid scummy muck :-( but not really too bad to rinse when hot/wet)

Pour into nice china mug (un warmed)

(Still a bit too hot but better)

Not huge aroma but fairy nice

Nice crystal clear liquid... (without tasting I still think a little weak)

I can almost discern strawberry/fruit

Certainly a little sharpness

Not really sweet but.... almost...

Sweeter as it cools - all in fairly nice.

Next time::

Stronger still - jump a good minute or so on brewing time.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Having received my rock bottom rocko and having some very nice V60s out of it I resolved to get the syphon out and try again.

Previous attempts as documented were getting there without being great... I have only had access to DSOL beans for a couple of months and was very reticent about tying them as syphon (I had a couple as v60 and tbh the least said the better....)

Any way off we go:

30g rock bottom rocko - ground medium-ish

500g water (just off the boil)

all whacked into city and assembled...

Strangely took a little longer to reach the gentle rolling boil than previously and (presumably) consequently for any water to appear in the top flask

(I guess this could just be ambient temp being lower so the "just off the boil" kettle is actually a lower temp than before - I didn't think it has been that cold this weekend but hey ho!)

Once all the liquid was up in the top flask I started timing... decided on 5 minutes (considerably longer than previously).

One thing to note: There was much less "scum" than previous attempts, still some but nothing like before.

5 mins later - close down the burner and let the vacuum do its thing....

The liquid is crystal clear

A gorgeous reddish hue... really distinct reddish... (a bit like a dark ruby beer)

Pour into nice china mug to cool while I clear up.....

Sit down to enjoy and:

Really nice... all sorts of dark flavours that are beyond my description (not strawberry though)..

A nice warming back taste... very mellow and smooth...

On the edge of sweet... a nice background hint of something spicy (the warm back taste).

I'll give this another go next week 

As an aside I also knocked up a quick sowden over the weekend (as I often enjoy this method) but I learnt that my cheapo grinder isn't at all consistent at fine grind!

For sowden I normally grind a standard espresso dose of 18g (in SJ) drop it into the inner basket before lowering into the pre-filled (and warmed) pot

before leaving for 20min or so.

Anyway as I had been using the cheapo to do the fairly course grinding for V60s I just chucked the dose in there and knocked it to it's finest.....

After 20 mins brewing I poured into a mug and got a lot of fines coming through..... too much for me to enjoy... so I checked in the pot and there was a full pot of sludge - really nasty looking!

So I know to stick to the SJ at this level (Arguably I need a better grinder even for the coarser grinding for V60s etc but that's another story.... If I remember next time, and am not feeling lazy, I should do a grind via my Rhino just to compare results)


----------

